# Chelsea's 2018 Prep



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Right, i should have done this a long time ago, 5.5 weeks ago actually but i have been so busy life has just taken over.

Let's cut to the chase, i decided to compete, very last minute on Wednesday 17th Jan which meant i had 11.5 weeks until i step on stage (PCA Saxon Classic).

What i've been doing:

*Cardio - *started at 20 mins everyday for the first week, that has been slowly increasing each week and i am now doing 35mins fasted, wake up at 5:40am to get it done before work.

*Gear* - started on:

D4NET Sust 325 - i chose this as i was cruising and i wanted some shorter esters to hit my system quickly, plus its nice and smooth despite being higher mg/ml

NP - Primo - i didnt want to run Deca as the time it takes to clear is too risky with regards to water retention, plus Primo is smooth and completely side free.

NP - Anavar

*After 3 weeks **i** added in NPP so my weekly dose was:*

650mg Sust

300mg Primo

300mg NPP

50mg Anavar ed.

*I have just switched over to a TTM blend now:*

D4NET TTM 375 - 125mg of Test E/Tren E and Mast E - again smooth as silk and no PIP, i would usually use NP Mass 400 but for me i get a little PIP and its annoying.

NP Anavar 100mg on training days.

Clen - started on 20mcg and slowly tapering up this week, currently only on 60mcg.

****So **its** exactly 6 weeks and 3 days until **i** hit the stage, **i** shall keep this as up to date as possible and **i** will upload some starting pics where **i** blatantly look fat haha.*


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Pics from start of prep 19st 5.4lbs:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Whats your current weight mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Jordan08 said:


> Whats your current weight mate?


 Started prep at 19st 5.4lbs

Weighed in today at 18st 5.6lbs


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Pics taken 12th Feb, flat as a pancake:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Best of luck with your preparation hun ! :thumb


----------



## gt4_ade (Apr 22, 2010)

in for this, all the best


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good luck mate :thumb


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's a pic after cardio 2 days ago, no food or water taken on:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

looking good, will be following


----------



## gt4_ade (Apr 22, 2010)

@Chelsea what you running in terms of GH/Peps?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

gt4_ade said:


> @Chelsea what you running in terms of GH/Peps?


 No peptides mate.

Running Hyge - 4iu pre cardio and 4iu pre workout, 2 days a week off.


----------



## gt4_ade (Apr 22, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> No peptides mate.
> 
> Running Hyge - 4iu pre cardio and 4iu pre workout, 2 days a week off.


 How are you finding the hyge? black tops?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Started prep at 19st 5.4lbs
> 
> Weighed in today at 18st 5.6lbs


 Whats your expected stage weight bud?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

gt4_ade said:


> How are you finding the hyge? black tops?


 Green tops mate, to be honest i think Hyge is wicked. I recently used a couple kits of Lily and switched back to Hyge, transition was seamless, great stuff.



Sparkey said:


> Whats your expected stage weight bud?


 I reckon i'll lose another 10lbs maybe including water etc so probably just over 17st 7lbs but it really doesnt matter as long as i look good.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Green tops mate, to be honest i think Hyge is wicked. I recently used a couple kits of Lily and switched back to Hyge, transition was seamless, great stuff.


 Matt Porter posted this video today stating the exact same






the amount of times i hear "this tren is spot on" "this lab does some potent anadrol" or "this dbol is some of the best ive ever used" 
and to me im just thinking 'its no different to any other tren, anadrol or dbol ive used'

the only difference i notice between pharmacom and taylormade is the dent in the wallet

i think a lot of the time when people have spent the extra dollar its more themselves theyre trying to convince its THAT much better


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Wondered where you got of to,

in for this, you had some crazy condition last time. Back was crazy peeled.

That's a nice stack too, wasn't aware NP did primo.

Best a luck mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

swole troll said:


> Matt Porter posted this video today stating the exact same
> 
> the amount of times i hear "this tren is spot on" "this lab does some potent anadrol" or "this dbol is some of the best ive ever used"
> and to me im just thinking 'its no different to any other tren, anadrol or dbol ive used'
> ...


 Agree mate, only difference was wallet. I like what Matt Porter is saying and i agree, so many people claim the Chinese put this that and the other in their GH to make it seem like it works, yet no one has any proof of this. My proof is solid gains from using Hyge the last few years!



Pancake' said:


> Wondered where you got of to,
> 
> in for this, you had some crazy condition last time. Back was crazy peeled.
> 
> ...


 Haha cheers mate, yea hoping to bring same condition with more muscle and fuller.

Yea NP have always done Primo, only thing about Primo is that its 100mg/ml and i dont like jabbing haha.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Good luck mate, gonna smash it!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Little update pic taken Thursday after legs, should have been flat but staying nice and full:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Quick update:

Cardio is up to 40 mins in the morning.

Doing 20mins at night 3-4 times a week now to really bring in condition, things are tightening up nicely and strength is staying high which is a very good sign.

Test, Tren and Mast are in and i feel the heat from the Tren even though its snowing here!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Pic taken Friday:


----------



## gt4_ade (Apr 22, 2010)

@ChelseaLooking sharp already mate, whats your current diet looking like?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Beast. Will follow :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

That back! :thumbup1:

Good luck with this, you'll smash it! You just doing the PCA show or any others?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

gt4_ade said:


> @ChelseaLooking sharp already mate, whats your current diet looking like?


 Cheers mate, i'll get one up this week.



AestheticManlet said:


> Beast. Will follow :thumbup1:


 Nice one



Keeks said:


> That back! :thumbup1:
> 
> Good luck with this, you'll smash it! You just doing the PCA show or any others?


 Haha thanks darlin, should look a lot better now its getting leaner.

Only planned to do PCA, i know NABBA isnt long after but that means 3 weeks more dieting haha.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest last night:

*Flat Bench:*

150kg x 12 reps - spotted for around 4 i reckon.

Drop set to 80kg x 12 - not sure why, it was my training partners idea!

*Incline:*

120kg x 10 - fcked from the drop set haha.

*Incline **dumbell** flye:*

40kg x 12

*Weighted Dips:*

+15kg x 15

*Close Grip Bench:*

100kg x 12 - slowed this right down and focussed properly on full extension, made a huge difference.

Triceps - overhead cable extension, rope push downs.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Weight this morning:









That's a drop of 17lbs in 6 weeks.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

@Chelsea Looking good fella, interesting that your introducing a Bit of D4 into your regime, currently using their Sust and tbol even though I fu**ing love Nuero Pharma.


----------



## Trix489 (Nov 29, 2017)

Chelsea said:


> Chest last night:
> 
> *Flat Bench:*
> 
> ...


 Question About your workout.

do you go for one set each exercise?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sustanation said:


> @Chelsea Looking good fella, interesting that your introducing a Bit of D4 into your regime, currently using their Sust and tbol even though I fu**ing love Nuero Pharma.


 Yea man, was purely for PIP reasons as NP's mass 400 was a bit pippy for me so i didnt wanna risk sore jabs. Other than that im a massive NP fan boy haha.



Trix489 said:


> Question About your workout.
> 
> do you go for one set each exercise?


 Pretty much mate, 1 all out set to failure and beyond with negatives.


----------



## Trix489 (Nov 29, 2017)

Interesting.. I copied you in the past weeks :tongue: and I ve to admit that I had big gains in strength and mass especially on legs.. before I usually do an high volume training...

best wishes for your prep :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Trix489 said:


> Interesting.. I copied you in the past weeks :tongue: and I ve to admit that I had big gains in strength and mass especially on legs.. before I usually do an high volume training...
> 
> best wishes for your prep :thumbup1:


 Glad to hear it, thanks mate.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Yea man, was purely for PIP reasons as NP's mass 400 was a bit pippy for me so i didnt wanna risk sore jabs. Other than that im a massive NP fan boy haha.
> 
> Pretty much mate, 1 all out set to failure and beyond with negatives.


 What would your warm ups look like? Are they high rep aswell? I take it you don't just pick up 150kg and bench it? Do you warm up with 60kg for ten, then 100 for 10, 120 for ten or similar?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

superdrol said:


> What would your warm ups look like? Are they high rep aswell? I take it you don't just pick up 150kg and bench it? Do you warm up with 60kg for ten, then 100 for 10, 120 for ten or similar?


 So for chest it would go like this:

60kg x 15

100kg x 8

120kg x 4-5

150kg x 10 - 12


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Weight this morning:
> 
> 
> View attachment 151267
> ...


 OMG!

@AestheticManlet !

Feet pics :thumb

x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Some update pics taken yesterday after legs.... 5 weeks 3 days out:


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

IN,

Looking sharp already bro.

Keep on grinding.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

arcticfox said:


> IN,
> 
> Looking sharp already bro.
> 
> Keep on grinding.


 Cheers mate, things are really starting to come together now.

Short esters going in too


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, things are really starting to come together now.
> 
> Short esters going in too


 Quick and sharp lol.

Not been on here for ages properly as life has taken over and starting to get back into it now post surgery so seeing post like this gives me a boost even though i have scrapped competing off this year now LOL.

Do you have a target weight or just seeing what happens


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

arcticfox said:


> Quick and sharp lol.
> 
> Not been on here for ages properly as life has taken over and starting to get back into it now post surgery so seeing post like this gives me a boost even though i have scrapped competing off this year now LOL.
> 
> Do you have a target weight or just seeing what happens


 Hope you're doing well after the surgery mate.

No specific weight, just gotta be lean thats it. Also gonna make sure im not flat and dont overdiet, seem to be retaining fullness well so thats a good sign.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Hope you're doing well after the surgery mate.
> 
> No specific weight, just gotta be lean thats it. Also gonna make sure im not flat and dont overdiet, seem to be retaining fullness well so thats a good sign.


 Does it really matter if your flat this far out from contest ?
And would you share a little of how you calculate your intake ?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Hope you're doing well after the surgery mate.
> 
> No specific weight, just gotta be lean thats it. Also gonna make sure im not flat and dont overdiet, seem to be retaining fullness well so thats a good sign.


 Surgery went ok, Will take months and months to full heal, Got a check up with consultant tomorrow so got to see what she says but she stated will take upto 3 months before we know how successful it was.

You shoulnt worry about being flat as you will full out on refeed before show bud, You know this LOL


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

philippeb said:


> Does it really matter if your flat this far out from contest ?
> And would you share a little of how you calculate your intake ?


 No not really, i meant in general for the actual stage, its good to work out what sort of nutrition keeps you full and what makes you look best when you're dieting.

Intake is purely done with how much im losing on the scales and how im looking in the mirror, i start by cutting out any sh1t from my diet, then slowly cut my meals (mainly carbs) down to keep fat loss going.

I'll post up a diet of what it looks like currently, later on.



arcticfox said:


> Surgery went ok, Will take months and months to full heal, Got a check up with consultant tomorrow so got to see what she says but she stated will take upto 3 months before we know how successful it was.
> 
> You shoulnt worry about being flat as you will full out on refeed before show bud, You know this LOL


 Fingers crossed it goes well mate.

Haha i know, as stated above, its just good to know what keeps you looking good so i know what to do in the last week.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Took these last night as things are really starting to come in now:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

looking awesome mate and you still have 4 weeks ?


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, things are really starting to come together now.
> 
> Short esters going in too


 Will you be dropping the TTM blend? Just curious what you think of blends?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> looking awesome mate and you still have 4 weeks ?


 Cheers mate, 4 weeks and 4 days mate 



J4MES said:


> Will you be dropping the TTM blend? Just curious what you think of blends?


 Might actually keep it in, slowly tapering down as the weeks go on as there is Test E in there.


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Cheers mate, 4 weeks and 4 days mate
> 
> Might actually keep it in, slowly tapering down as the weeks go on as there is Test E in there.


 You just going to replace them with tren ace and mast prop?

What's your diet like? I guess you've had to go pretty harsh being only a short time


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Look brill mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

J4MES said:


> You just going to replace them with tren ace and mast prop?
> 
> What's your diet like? I guess you've had to go pretty harsh being only a short time


 Yea mate, also add in Winstrol and drop Gh around a week out as exogenous gh makes you hold sodium.



arcticfox said:


> Look brill mate


 Thanks mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Weight this morning was 17st 12lbs, up 1lb from yesterday despite going low carb and training legs! Will post session up shortly.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate, also add in Winstrol and drop Gh around a week out as exogenous gh makes you hold sodium.
> 
> Thanks mate.


 You ever tried superdrol for the fullness aspect alongside winstrol?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

superdrol said:


> You ever tried superdrol for the fullness aspect alongside winstrol?


 Never tried it mate, good?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Legs last night:

*Pendulum Squats:*

Working set 65kg x 15:






*Hack Squat:*

Working set - 130kg x 15 reps

*Single Leg Press:*

80kg x 10

100kg x 15 on either leg, real slow controlled form.

*Leg Extensions:*

20 reps challenge on full stack - got 15 then paused for 6-7 secs then hit the last 5

Single leg extensions - 55kg 12 a side

*Walking Lunges:*

Holding 20kg 2 sets of 24 reps (12 each leg)

Quads dead then onto calves.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Never tried it mate, good?


 Not a clue buddy with winstrol, just seen a few mention it adds fullness through intra muscular glycogen at the end of a cut, maybe @Sparkey @Dark sim Or one of the other stage oriented lads?? I know superdrol keeps you pumped and full with intra muscular glycogen from experience on its own rather than water like some compounds, maybe one to try when not getting stage ready maybe and see how you turn out with a drop or 20mg? On a dummy run so to speak...

just thought it may be a synergistic compound with the winstrol aswell as they both do similar externally, veins, dry you up etc, but the fullness may add some 3D pump effect to various muscles  was just a thought


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

superdrol said:


> Not a clue buddy with winstrol, just seen a few mention it adds fullness through intra muscular glycogen at the end of a cut, maybe @Sparkey @Dark sim Or one of the other stage oriented lads?? I know superdrol keeps you pumped and full with intra muscular glycogen from experience on its own rather than water like some compounds, maybe one to try when not getting stage ready maybe and see how you turn out with a drop or 20mg? On a dummy run so to speak...
> 
> just thought it may be a synergistic compound with the winstrol aswell as they both do similar externally, veins, dry you up etc, but the fullness may add some 3D pump effect to various muscles  was just a thought


 Yea good shout mate, might see if i can get my hands on some. I absolutely love Winny, i swear my physique looks immediately different when im on it so im looking forward to starting it


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

superdrol said:


> Not a clue buddy with winstrol, just seen a few mention it adds fullness through intra muscular glycogen at the end of a cut, maybe @Sparkey @Dark sim Or one of the other stage oriented lads?? I know superdrol keeps you pumped and full with intra muscular glycogen from experience on its own rather than water like some compounds, maybe one to try when not getting stage ready maybe and see how you turn out with a drop or 20mg? On a dummy run so to speak...
> 
> just thought it may be a synergistic compound with the winstrol aswell as they both do similar externally, veins, dry you up etc, but the fullness may add some 3D pump effect to various muscles  was just a thought


 Never been on stage bud, doesn't interest me, but I do appreciate the work that goes in.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

In


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

In


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Hope you had a good weekend mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Epic re-feed yesterday, went low carb for a few days and battered the following:

1.5 fillet steak

1.5 chicken breast.

potatoes

veg

3/4 of a banoffee pie.

3 slices of brownie with ice cream

3 bowls of cereal

2 packs of sushi

Was a great day - fitted that all in from 4pm yesterday until bed.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> Never been on stage bud, doesn't interest me, but I do appreciate the work that goes in.


 It was more that you mentioned it gave nice fullness at the end of a cut which I'm presuming would be beneficial also on stage post cut? Not so much that you used it for stage


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

superdrol said:


> It was more that you mentioned it gave nice fullness at the end of a cut which I'm presuming would be beneficial also on stage post cut? Not so much that you used it for stage


 Best thing I've ever used was Superdrol for the last 4 weeks, however I wouldn't recommend this for a comp prep as I gained a stone in those 4 weeks but just looked so full.

Winny and mast are great, purely the vascularity.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sparkey said:


> Best thing I've ever used was Superdrol for the last 4 weeks, however I wouldn't recommend this for a comp prep as I gained a stone in those 4 weeks but just looked so full.
> 
> Winny and mast are great, purely the vascularity.


 Ahh in that case Superdrol might be a no-no.

Yep, Winny and Mast are in


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Neuro Pharma Stanavar has been added at 2 tabs per day so:

50mg Anavar

50mg Winstrol

1 in the morning pre-cardio

1 an hour pre-training


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> Best thing I've ever used was Superdrol for the last 4 weeks, however I wouldn't recommend this for a comp prep as I gained a stone in those 4 weeks but just looked so full.
> 
> Winny and mast are great, purely the vascularity.


 Superdrol with tren?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I used to like sd until I tried Anadrol and realised sd doesn't agree with me at all. Only took me about 4-5 runs of sd to find it out and varying dose from 10-60mg :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Chest went well yesterday, felt awesome after Sundays refeed, absolutely full of energy, smashed out:

145kg x 12 reps:






19lbs down in bodyweight.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Took these last night as things are really starting to come in now:
> 
> View attachment 151707
> 
> ...


 Oi papi ! Your back looks like a runway ! Haha

all the best

x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

anna1 said:


> Oi papi ! Your back looks like a runway ! Haha
> 
> all the best
> 
> x


 Haha thanks darlin x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So, started Neuro Pharma Stanavar on Sunday and fck me, despite being low carb my strength has gone through the roof! Knocked out flat bench 145kg x 12 (video on here) and today had a brilliant back session, even biceps curl exercises were done with increased weight.

Rip 200 I'm about to jab alongside half a ml of D4NET TTM.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Weight this morning - 17st 9lbs

That's a drop of 24lbs


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Weight this morning - 17st 9lbs
> 
> That's a drop of 24lbs


 Killing it mate!!!!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Came in here looking for new pics, left disappointed lol!

How you feeling psychologically about being smaller?

Have you had to go shop for new clothes? :lol:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

just a quick one buddy ive just been on the pca web site and this show is sold out with a massive waiting list so no tickets if you don't already have them


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Killing it mate!!!!


 Thanks mate.



Sparkey said:


> Came in here looking for new pics, left disappointed lol!
> 
> How you feeling psychologically about being smaller?
> 
> Have you had to go shop for new clothes? :lol:


 Hahahaha I'll be getting some up this week mate.

Tbh I don't feel any smaller at all, it's so weird, feel like I'm doing everything perfectly.

Haha only thing I've had to do is get smaller work trousers and jeans, the difference is ridiculous, apart from that even my XXL t shirts and shirts are tight still! Amazing


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

FATBOY said:


> just a quick one buddy ive just been on the pca web site and this show is sold out with a massive waiting list so no tickets if you don't already have them


 Yea I've already got tickets sorted but cheers mate.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Hahahaha I'll be getting some up this week mate.
> 
> ...


 If you have to drop a size just sell your old clothes to @The-Real-Deal he will fill them easy


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Current state of affairs before I increase carbs today for legs later...


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Current state of affairs before I increase carbs today for legs later...
> 
> View attachment 152189


 Difference is so obvious on your face .

The old happy you is gone


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

anna1 said:


> Difference is so obvious on your face .
> 
> The old happy you is gone


 I know! Makes me realise how fat my face was before!

I'll make sure i smile in the next one


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> I know! Makes me realise how fat my face was before!
> 
> I'll make sure i smile in the next one


 Didnt mean it in a bad way .

One can tell from someone's face if their diet is going the right way .

Hang in there and all the best for your prep !


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I know! Makes me realise how fat my face was before!
> 
> I'll make sure i smile in the next one


 I'd hardly call your 19stone self fat! Still had abs, it's amazing how one mans fat is another mans decent shape


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Current state of affairs before I increase carbs today for legs later...
> 
> View attachment 152189


 Wher'd U get that polo from u sexy ape?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

anna1 said:


> Didnt mean it in a bad way .
> 
> One can tell from someone's face if their diet is going the right way .
> 
> Hang in there and all the best for your prep !


 Haha i know you didnt dont worry  diet face is always prominent with me.



superdrol said:


> I'd hardly call your 19stone self fat! Still had abs, it's amazing how one mans fat is another mans decent shape


 I dunno man, i had a lot of fluff!



TITO said:


> Wher'd U get that polo from u sexy ape?


 Work polo mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So some pretty cool news today, weighted in this morning at 17st 7lbs so a total drop of 26lbs

2 years ago when i competed, at 3 weeks out i weighed 16st 2lb

- so that means that in 2 years i have put on something in region of *19lbs of muscle*!! And that was only being able to train legs to their full potential since April last year due to knee issues.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> So some pretty cool news today, weighted in this morning at 17st 7lbs so a total drop of 26lbs
> 
> 2 years ago when i competed, at 3 weeks out i weighed 16st 2lb
> 
> - so that means that in 2 years i have put on something in region of *19lbs of muscle*!! And that was only being able to train legs to their full potential since April last year due to knee issues.


 How much lower do you think you'll get bud?

Whats plans, hold leanness for a while or start to gain straight away?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> So some pretty cool news today, weighted in this morning at 17st 7lbs so a total drop of 26lbs
> 
> 2 years ago when i competed, at 3 weeks out i weighed 16st 2lb
> 
> - so that means that in 2 years i have put on something in region of *19lbs of muscle*!! And that was only being able to train legs to their full potential since April last year due to knee issues.


  holy shite!! That's a testament to all your hard work and consistency. Motivates me to pull my finger out! Incredible mate well done.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sparkey said:


> How much lower do you think you'll get bud?
> 
> Whats plans, hold leanness for a while or start to gain straight away?


 I reckon i'll be around 17st mate if im honest. Not looking to drop much weight, more just making sure i look right and am full for the day.



TITO said:


> holy shite!! That's a testament to all your hard work and consistency. Motivates me to pull my finger out! Incredible mate well done.


 Thanks mate! TBH it motivated me too! Couldnt believe that i made such progress after training for this long!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Some update pics taken on Saturday after hams and calves:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Some update pics taken on Saturday after hams and calves:
> 
> View attachment 152465
> 
> ...


 BIG


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Some update pics taken on Saturday after hams and calves:
> 
> View attachment 152465
> 
> ...


 Beast


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

That lower back thingy looks great @Chelsea .

All the best hun

smash this

x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Jordan08 said:


> BIG


 Haha thankfully! Hopefully i look big on stage!



bornagod said:


> Beast


 Cheers mate



anna1 said:


> That lower back thingy looks great @Chelsea .
> 
> All the best hun
> 
> ...


 Thanks darlin, think you're looking for - the Christmas Tree  (lower back)


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't think many realise, just how much work,

really goes in to achieve an advanced bodybuilders physique.

To have a lot of mass AND condition with it,

is years of work, commitment and sacrifice a long way.

Kudos mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Pancake' said:


> I don't think many realise, just how much work,
> 
> really goes in to achieve an advanced bodybuilders physique.
> 
> ...


 Appreciate that mate and i completely get what you're saying, its a long hard process but i tell you what, when you research, take things seriously and listen to your body, you can make incredibly fast gains.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

So, i've backed off cardio this week as things are looking right on point, mornings are down from 40 mins to 30 and i wont be doing any cardio after legs or back as they are big days so my body will need the rest.

The mistake i made last time was upping cardio further and dropping cals and wasting away some muscle so i will not be making the same mistake again.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Mate your looking on point ans the back is something else, xmas tree like samir bannout ;-)

More gear pics,more updates, more chelsea please lol.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sustanation said:


> Mate your looking on point ans the back is something else, xmas tree like samir bannout ;-)
> 
> More gear pics,more updates, more chelsea please lol.


 Haha ask and you shall receive....

View attachment 152631


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Haha ask and you shall receive....
> 
> View attachment 152631


 flashing a little side of nuts for the ladys, you hussey!!

PS, vastes laterals are looking awsome


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> flashing a little side of nuts for the ladys, you hussey!!
> 
> PS, vastes laterals are looking awsome


 Not as bad as kevin levrone did on RX muscle a couple of days back, got his balls out while showing his legs LOL


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

@Chelsea

PLEASE PLEASE STOP POSTING THIS PICS ON HERE

Your giving me the horn at work, Please send them to my mail box instead were i can JUDGE your current condition.

Kind regards

You stalker

hahahahahahaha

Side note you look fantastic


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

arcticfox said:


> @Chelsea
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE STOP POSTING THIS PICS ON HERE
> 
> ...


 Hahahahaha slightly scared but still funny!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Upped calories since Sunday and promptly dropped nearly 2lbs









this was my legs last night after 20mins cardio:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> this was my legs last night after 20mins cardio:
> 
> 
> View attachment 152845


 Above, is how your legs looked to the onlooker today.

Below, is how your legs looked to that same onlooker last Thursday:










Can you see what everyone else can see?

I'd like to share some constructive criticism with you if I may, and this has nothing to do with your progress, and how awesome you're looking OK. This has to do with what we both are looking at above; these two shots of your legs.

In the Thursday's photo, your feet alignment has given all the justice it could have given regarding all the effort you've been putting in, both inside the gym and in the kitchen/dieting etc.

Well what happened? What exactly happened with that other photo, the one you took today few hours ago? Unless my eyes are lying to me, all that effort and all that time spent in the gym and outside it, has been cut down to size by neglecting one single move. I call it the 10 past 10 feet positioning move, where your heels are close together, and your feet are pointing in the direction of 10 past 10 on the clock.

I do realise that a slight internal twist of the hip joint can also bring out the outer quads as in last Thursday's shot, however you can't beat a 10 past 10 feet positioning, in addition to an internal rotation of the hip joint, leading to a 100% visual maximisation of the muscle you're truly carrying in your outer quads (the Vastus lateralis).

There is a very good reason why your heels ought to be close together also.

*1.* 10 past 10, we've established its specialty being the bringing out of your outer quads.

*2.* Heels close to each other, has its specialty in ensuring your inner leg muscles (the Adductors and Gracilis) are kept close together on opposite sides, giving a look of incredible thickness and fullness to your legs.

Please don't take my word for anything I've shared with you above. Stand in front of a mirror and try it all out for yourself, and then you'd see exactly what I'm driving at Champion.

First impressions count, and on that stage, it's 100% about visual impact, for all else would simply pale into utter insignificance. So why not capitalise on your strength instead of hiding it away due to something as simple as a mispositioning of your feet and heels for example!









Take care, you're looking incredible, and your effort has certainly been worthwhile.

Cheers.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Otherwise known as 10 to 2. However, usually said it a different context :whistling:


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Wtf did I just read


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Sustanation said:


> Wtf did I just read


 How to make your quads pop nicely


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Fadi said:


> Above, is how your legs looked to the onlooker today.
> 
> Below, is how your legs looked to that same onlooker last Thursday:
> 
> ...


 You posts do crack me up, they are so eloquently written.

Appreciate it though mate, although that pic was taken kinda randomly against the kitchen counter, but reading your post made me much more aware of how to place my feet and plant my legs so they look their best


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Couple of pics post back session :


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dropping GH as of today, took my last dose this morning so hopefully that should tighten things right up even further as GH makes your hold water.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Couple of pics post back session :
> 
> View attachment 152943
> 
> ...


 Back goals right there!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Training legs today will try to get some pics up later.

Rip 200 is working well along with Stanavar - both Neuro Pharma

Hyge was dropped yesterday, last shot was Wednesday morning.

Arimidex is in 1mg eod


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Couple of pics post back session :
> 
> View attachment 152943
> 
> ...


 Just wow, In the wa*k bank they go LOL


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Condition is really coming in now, these were taken first thing yesterday morning:


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Condition is really coming in now, these were taken first thing yesterday morning:
> 
> View attachment 153141
> 
> ...


 Usually people will do it in the back garden, but in the street is a new one :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dan TT said:


> Usually people will do it in the back garden, but in the street is a new one :lol:


 Haha behind our flat mate so parking bays not the road  fck doing that!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Condition is really coming in now, these were taken first thing yesterday morning:
> 
> View attachment 153141
> 
> ...


 Looking awesome bud!

I can't zoom in on the pics, and forgive me if I'm wrong, but are the little marks/welts on your abdomen from the growth shots?

You keeping the beard for the show?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sparkey said:


> Looking awesome bud!
> 
> I can't zoom in on the pics, and forgive me if I'm wrong, but are the little marks/welts on your abdomen from the growth shots?
> 
> You keeping the beard for the show?


 Not sure what they are mate, im supposed to hit a bit of a vacuum during those poses but i forgot, when my abs are pressed out like that you can see little dots which is odd but dont knoow why.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

All going well going into the last week, training legs today instead of Thursday so that they dry out in time for the stage, no failure training this week but i will still keep it pretty heavy.

Weighed in at 16st 12lbs this morning, calories are slightly up today as its legs but still keeping everything very lean.

Posing practice and routine practice tonight, legs looking nice and detailed in the mornings so im feeling the most confident i have for any show before


----------



## Damo1980 (Nov 11, 2016)

Amazing condition mate.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Looking nice and tight in the morning, cruising in now 

Cardio finisbes tomorrow and sessions are stopping slightly short of failure but still heavy and strong which is amazing!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Looking nice and tight in the morning, cruising in now
> 
> Cardio finisbes tomorrow and sessions are stopping slightly short of failure but still heavy and strong which is amazing!
> 
> View attachment 153345


 How far out are you mate and currently running what? You're looking very tight and muscles/abs look solid. Mine are very clear now but don't get that hard solid look atm, although I need to shave lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> How far out are you mate and currently running what? You're looking very tight and muscles/abs look solid. Mine are very clear now but don't get that hard solid look atm, although I need to shave lol


 Show is on Sunday mate, running:

Neuro Pharma - Rip200

Neuro Pharma - Stanavar

Adex - 1mg ed (just this week)

Clen

Sphinx Halo


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Diet so far today:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

And the rest of today:


----------



## vaDImadi (Jan 11, 2018)

How did you rate the hgh run ?

What benefits did you notice ?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

vaDImadi said:


> How did you rate the hgh run ?
> 
> What benefits did you notice ?


 Brilliant mate, i wouldnt use anything other than Hyge these days, rate it so highly.

Enhanced recovery.

Fat loss.

Less joint pain - collagen synthesis through the roof

One thing i would say though, i would only run Gh alongside AAS, the synergistic effect is brilliant.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

16st 10.4lbs this morning, last cardio session officially done.

Now time to slowly up calories, fill out, rest and recover.

Training back tonight, nothing to complete failure but still some good working sets in there.


----------



## vaDImadi (Jan 11, 2018)

Chelsea said:


> Brilliant mate, i wouldnt use anything other than Hyge these days, rate it so highly.
> 
> Enhanced recovery.
> 
> ...


 Arghhh im going to have to put an order in and try it

Ive been looking at Hyges myself

Likely getting Ansomone though as i trust the source more than the Hyge one

Have you tried Ansomone to compare to the Hyges ?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Good stuff man, the thread you started about tips peak week, I think it was? Check out Matt Porter channel on YT, he's a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

vaDImadi said:


> Arghhh im going to have to put an order in and try it
> 
> Ive been looking at Hyges myself
> 
> ...


 Not actually tried Ansonome mate but i have no real need, Hyge are so good for me 



Pancake' said:


> Good stuff man, the thread you started about tips peak week, I think it was? Check out Matt Porter channel on YT, he's a wealth of knowledge.


 Nice one mate will check it out now.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jesus, that preps gone quick! Boobs and death face on point! No offence, haha! Nah seriously looking awesome, still huge when shredded, very impressive! Your backs insane!

All the best anyway, go on stage like you own it! And own it, and enjoy!


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Great journal, great to see your progress mate. Best of luck for the show.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Jesus, that preps gone quick! Boobs and death face on point! No offence, haha! Nah seriously looking awesome, still huge when shredded, very impressive! Your backs insane!
> 
> All the best anyway, go on stage like you own it! And own it, and enjoy!


 Tell me about it!! Thanks though darling, i'll let you know how i get on 



DarthMaulscle said:


> Great journal, great to see your progress mate. Best of luck for the show.


 Thanks mate, appreciate it.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Keeks said:


> Jesus, that preps gone quick! Boobs and death face on point! No offence, haha! Nah seriously looking awesome, still huge when shredded, very impressive! Your backs insane!
> 
> All the best anyway, go on stage like you own it! And own it, and enjoy!


 I hate the death face!

My Missus calls me either skeletor or 'The scream mask'









@Chelsea Looking forward to the stage pics bud!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sparkey said:


> I hate the death face!
> 
> My Missus calls me either skeletor or 'The scream mask'
> 
> ...


 Hahahaha! People literally just assume you have AIDS or something!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha! People literally just assume you have AIDS or something!


 Best shape of your life and people asking if your ill.

Can't win lol.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahaha! People literally just assume you have AIDS or something!


 I think you mean uneducated people


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

looking great follow this log and the insta posts ( yes I am stalker !! Lols) but enjoy the honesty and the motivation. interested to see how things pan out for the show.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mayzini said:


> looking great follow this log and the insta posts ( yes I am stalker !! Lols) but enjoy the honesty and the motivation. interested to see how things pan out for the show.


 Thanks mate, having a nice little pump up/circtuit upper body session today then the shaving and tanning begins.

I'll keep here and insta as up to date as possible.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Couple pics from this morning at 6am:


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Couple pics from this morning at 6am:
> 
> View attachment 153525
> 
> ...


 Good luck for the comp mate, looking in great shape, i bet you'll smash it!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bornagod said:


> Good luck for the comp mate, looking in great shape, i bet you'll smash it!


 Thanks mate, appreciate it.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Looking great fella, all that hard work will pay off


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Eddias said:


> Looking great fella, all that hard work will pay off


 Lets hope so mate, literally been 2 years in the making and only really 9-10 months plan once my knees were fixed! Actually looking forward to it.


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

How many calories have you been on through prep mate? Still fairly high towards the end?

Looking awesome and good luck!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Congratz on 1st place Philip  obviously deserved it after all these consistent years


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I won!!!!!!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I won!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 153599
> 
> ...


 Nice one :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> I won!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 153599
> 
> ...


 Well done mate!!!

[email protected]@kin result!

Now get some food down ya!


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> I won!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 153599
> 
> ...


 Shabhaash


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice one mate, without sounding like to much of a bender, you look the bollocks. Hats off to you and congrats!

Enjoy the cake binge lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Well done mate, hard work has paid off. Now post up pics of you and your mrs celebrating

x


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

What you eating tonight then ? ? :thumb


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Congrats honey !

x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Many congratulations Chelsea. You have worked hard and won your prize. Well deserved. :thumb


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Well done.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

congratulations :thumb


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

well done fella hard work has paid off. what next !!>??? lols


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Cracking result hard work paid off, when is the next one?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mayzini said:


> well done fella hard work has paid off. what next !!>??? lols


 British finals mate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Trophy is massive and weighs about 6 stone!!


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> British finals mate


 top work fella well pleased for you ! smashed it and I am sure you can push it a bit further, as the finals are not until October are they. good work mate really pleased for you.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Well done mate.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Well done Phil! Good luck for the finals mate!


----------



## Saksen (Aug 8, 2014)

Congratulations. Well done!

Any tips on how to find your instagram? ;-)


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Well fu**ing done man


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mayzini said:


> top work fella well pleased for you ! smashed it and I am sure you can push it a bit further, as the finals are not until October are they. good work mate really pleased for you.


 Yea mte got a good 3 months to hit it hard and bring even more mass - leg focussed!



LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Well done Phil! Good luck for the finals mate!


 Thanks mate



Saksen said:


> Congratulations. Well done!
> 
> Any tips on how to find your instagram? ;-)


 @pstaplehurst



Lifesizepenguin said:


> Well fu**ing done man


 Cheers mate

and thanks everyone


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Couple pro pictures from the show:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Still cant quite believe how well the whole prep went and that i achieved this look in 11.5 weeks.

Gotta make a plan for the British finals now in October, so that means even more leg training and really pushing things to put on as much size as possible.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Couple pro pictures from the show:
> 
> View attachment 153701
> 
> ...


 Head and shoulders above the rest mate, and congratulations on the win :thumb


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bornagod said:


> Head and shoulders above the rest mate, and congratulations on the win :thumb


 Thanks mate! I was quite surprised myself when i saw the pics haha!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Still cant quite believe how well the whole prep went and that i achieved this look in 11.5 weeks.
> 
> Gotta make a plan for the British finals now in October, so that means even more leg training and really pushing things to put on as much size as possible.


 Did you do prep by yourself or have a coach mate?


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks mate! I was quite surprised myself when i saw the pics haha!


 The guys in the last pic you posted, (where your in the middle) look like they shouldnt have even been in your weight class lol

All out beast mode now until the next prep, or you going try and just maintain and keep things quite tight, so prep will be as easy as your last?


----------



## squatsxx (Feb 2, 2017)

Chelsea said:


> Couple of pics post back session :
> 
> View attachment 152943
> 
> ...


 Dammm back goals!!!



Chelsea said:


> Couple pro pictures from the show:
> 
> View attachment 153701
> 
> ...


 Spent a good amount of time back reading... where have I been whilst this log was ongoing???? Haha

Anyway, congratulations on winning. You look amazing!!


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

This is what hardcore clangin n bangin gets you! MASSIVE well done buddy


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Did you do prep by yourself or have a coach mate?


 Nah mate, literally researched everything and did everything myself, never once used a coach.

Actually thinking about taking on some clients for coaching as quite a few people are asking me but i dont wanna take on too many, i feel like you need to give it proper time for each person or at least thats what i would expect.



bornagod said:


> The guys in the last pic you posted, (where your in the middle) look like they shouldnt have even been in your weight class lol
> 
> All out beast mode now until the next prep, or you going try and just maintain and keep things quite tight, so prep will be as easy as your last?


 Haha thanks mate, i didnt realise how good i looked until i saw the pics!

Plan is to pack on as much lean mass as possible for the next 3 months then start prep August.



squatsxx said:


> Dammm back goals!!!
> 
> Spent a good amount of time back reading... where have I been whilst this log was ongoing???? Haha
> 
> Anyway, congratulations on winning. You look amazing!!


 Thanks mate, appreicate it.



DarthMaulscle said:


> This is what hardcore clangin n bangin gets you! MASSIVE well done buddy


 Haha thanks mate, the only way i think works, proper dense muscle from years of lifting compound movements with perfect form.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Nah mate, literally researched everything and did everything myself, never once used a coach.
> 
> Actually thinking about taking on some clients for coaching as quite a few people are asking me but i dont wanna take on too many, i feel like you need to give it proper time for each person or at least thats what i would expect.
> 
> ...


 Do it mate, most use coaches even the experienced but if you're winning comps off of your own knowledge that's fu**ing great.

ive been thinking about using a coach for a. While but only if I was to compete and would need to add a lot more muscle. would maybe be interested


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> I won!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 153599
> 
> ...


 As if you losing was in doubt, Well done my friend


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

bornagod said:


> The guys in the last pic you posted, (where your in the middle) look like they shouldnt have even been in your weight class lol
> 
> All out beast mode now until the next prep, or you going try and just maintain and keep things quite tight, so prep will be as easy as your last?


 Haha until I read this I actually thought that photo was 3 different weight classes since Chelsea so much bigger than the other two fellas. Awesome


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Henda83 said:


> Haha until I read this I actually thought that photo was 3 different weight classes since Chelsea so much bigger than the other two fellas. Awesome


 Haha i know man! When i saw the pics i was like "fck, what was i even worried about" i still wont get complacent though.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Gonna start a new journal for the lead up to the Brits, been so busy though as ive been doing my bike test. Passed the CBT and Module 1 so just gotta do the on road bit now and i can officially get my bike!!! Just in time for this awesome weather!


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Henda83 said:


> Haha until I read this I actually thought that photo was 3 different weight classes since Chelsea so much bigger than the other two fellas. Awesome


 I know, crazy isnt it!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> Gonna start a new journal for the lead up to the Brits, been so busy though as ive been doing my bike test. Passed the CBT and Module 1 so just gotta do the on road bit now and i can officially get my bike!!! Just in time for this awesome weather!


 Slow and steady brother, I have had 2 bad crashes on bikes so take care


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

arcticfox said:


> Slow and steady brother, I have had 2 bad crashes on bikes so take care


 Mate, ive seen too many accidents on youtube to ever drive fast, bike is for cruising, the car is for speed


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Link to new journal as this one is finished now:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/314561-chelseas-prep-for-the-brits-october-2018/?do=embed


----------

